# Fog Juice Showdown! Cheap fog juice vs high quality fog juice



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Until recently I never believed there could be a difference between good quality fog juice and the stuff you buy at Halloweenstores each year. I was horribly wrong and just wanted to make a video to show any fellow haunters who might have their doubts that there could be a difference.

Froggys Juice vs cheap fog






10-31store.com juice vs cheap fog


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting these videos. Visual comparisons are always helpful and these confirm what most of us already suspected - when it comes to fog, quality is critical.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks B, I have a gallon of Froggy's that I haven't gotten to use yet and your video lets me know what to expect. Appreciate the videos.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

So would you say you had a preference between the two higher quality juices? I'm looking to upgrade this year and that 10-31 stuff seems just a bit cheaper.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

And if I can sneak in an unusual question...should either the cheap or quality fog damage plants if used as dense ground cover for a night?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

MurrayTX said:


> And if I can sneak in an unusual question...should either the cheap or quality fog damage plants if used as dense ground cover for a night?


I've never had it hurt the plants.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, thanks for posting the videos! You can definately see the difference with the side by side demo.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

i totally agree. I went to Party City and bought what looks like the same fog juice to the left, and it was horrible, but to stick up for the stores, Target sells fog juice in small white containers but the stuff is awesome. very thick, sticks to the ground if in a chiller or just smokes out the whole neighborhood when used in even the cheapest fogger.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

Completely agree. It is so often overlooked and has a huge impact. I made a similar video (although I didn't have a side by side like you) last year using Rosco fog juice.


----------



## carolinahaunter (Jul 4, 2013)

*Fog juice versus plants*



MurrayTX said:


> And if I can sneak in an unusual question...should either the cheap or quality fog damage plants if used as dense ground cover for a night?


The only way that a fog juice will hurt a plant is with daily use for prolonged periods and an area that does not breath well or no light for the plant :xbones:. I have been using froggys fog with my fog machine in our youth building at church(75x30x20 room) and with two 400 watt machines and timers I can actually overwhelm the room. It is a nice thick fog that even in a wooded area works really well as long as you do not have strong gusting winds. Used it last year in the woods with five different quality machines and machine performance was masked by quality.:zombie:


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

A few people asked me how the 10-31 fog compared to the froggys so I made a new side by side video showing them together this time using LA Smog from 10-31store.com check it out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice side-by-side! Who doesn't love a fogger showdown?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's good. I'd really like to see the Froggies and the 10-31store run through a chiller side by side, if you have the time.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> That's good. I'd really like to see the Froggies and the 10-31store run through a chiller side by side, if you have the time.


Sadly I only have one chiller unit but I could do a video showing them back to back through the unit instead of side by side.


----------



## facatdj (Sep 26, 2013)

*LA SMOG fog juice review by me, a mobile DJ*

L.A. Smog Fog Juice Review 
L.A. Smog, distributed by 10-31.com and also sold through your LDJS (local dj store)
is a cheaper alternative to Froggy's. Its about 10 bucks cheaper, yet is almost undistinguishable
due to its same thick fog it emits.

Today after watching various YouTube videos on comparisons, I went to my LDJS and bought a gallon.
Sure as Miley Cyrus got 217 million hits on her "We Can't Stop" video, L.A. Smog gets rave reviews from me.
Its really thick, great for outdoor venues, 1000 watt foggers and even the Chauvet Geyser fogger/light.

Being skeptical at first, I tried it on a 400 watt $29.99 fogger. Emptied out the cheap Eliminator fog juice
and put some LA SMOG into the tank. After about 3 cycles, the LA SMOG started to get used. It was like
night and day. The cheaper American DJ, Eliminator, Halloween Store , Black generic gallon, Wal-Mart brands, etc
spray out a rather thin see through fog and the LA SMOG is like Froggy's. It doesn't mess around!

Putting the unit into the Chauvet Geyser is a big difference as well. Even though simple physics---a more powerful 1500 watt
heat exchanger WILL make any fog juice look good, LA SMOG ensures a longer hang time, despite almost the
same fog similarities when discharged. The Eliminator fog juice wasn't bad in the Geyser, but there was very little hang time.

The real comparison is when using 400-700-1000 watt units. You can visually see the thicker fog and better hang time.

So in closing, I give LA SMOG by 10-31.com 5 Stars. You can treat yourself to a hamburger combo with the money you save
compared to Froggy's. Although if needed for a music video shoot, I would still use Froggy's, but for most parties, weddings and
outdoor events, I am going to use LA SMOG. I highly suggest this product.​


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i bought some froggys a few years ago and it was nice, but i could not justify the price ( i want to say around $30+a gallon with shipping ) - i used a chauvet fog the next year and could not tell the difference ( did not do a side by side ) -but at $10 a gallon cheaper thought it was the better buy. Last year, after halloween, i found party fog gallons at $5 each... so i stocked up. - I use most of our fog on the dance floor so I don't think it will matter as much... who knows, maybe i will have to run 2x the amount of fog for the same effect... but it will still be cheaper! ec 

if i have any extra time i will run a side by side with the chauvet versus the party fog for the heck of it.....


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are in LA, there is almost no reason to not use 10-31 fog. It's a local company, which also means you can pick it up in store and therefor eliminate shipping costs. Plus it's great stuff.


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 17, 2009)

facatdj said:


> L.A. Smog Fog Juice Review
> L.A. Smog, distributed by 10-31.com and also sold through your LDJS (local dj store)
> is a cheaper alternative to Froggy's. Its about 10 bucks cheaper, yet is almost undistinguishable
> due to its same thick fog it emits.
> ...


A gallon of Froggy's Swamp Juice is still $4 cheaper shipped for me... How are you saving $10 with the 10-31 stuff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

?????????


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

Purchased some Froggy's from Frighteners last week.. All I can say is holy cow. The comparison between Froggy's (both swamp juice and freezer) are beyond night and day to the generic cheap-o fog.

My two Chauvet 1100's literally produced zero-visibility over my 50,000+ sq ft outdoor area. The fog was so thick it covered the whole neighborhood in a creepy haze and we had to cut the machines off due to zero visibility in the actual site. That and it was carrying all the way to the highway some 600 yards away.

The freezer fog was a little more practical for us than the swamp juice (it wasn't quite as thick, and hung lower). I didn't have a chance to get my fog chillers finished before our first weekend (literally all I had time for was throwing some scrap 4inch diameter 7ft long pvc pipe at the nozzle, which did help some). I'm sure once I'm able to chill the fog it'll be a little more manageable. Swamp Juice was straight white out the entire time the machines ran it.

Here's what the scene looked like during setup the 2nd day. Had about 60% swamp juice and 40% freezer in the tank at the time of the picture, and the machines were running for maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I finally splurged this year, thanks to your video and purchased Froggy's. I am sooo excited to use it. Thanks for the video's!


----------

